# How can you get angry at a face like that?



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Evil dog!!!! The other 5 rolls in the pack fared the same fate  One even ended up in a full water dish.......but just look at that face :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol... What a butt head!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Don't get angry. He/she is probably trying to figure out how to use toilet paper like the cute little bear the TV commercial :lol:


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Of course for having this face and look, he can do anything he wants


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

No one can!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if i were ember i would tell you that i heard you sneezing in other room and i tried to get out 1 roll and bring it to you and say god bless you but being a poor helpless dog i had some technical difficulties getting it out of that tight wrapping. I worked so hard to get it out i worked up an immense thirst. as luck would have it instead of putting it down beside the dish while i drank i dropped it in the dish................ I was mortified. i Immediately set out to remedy the situation by retrieving the last available roll so I could deliver it to you as soon as possible in case you had snot all over your face from sneezing.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> if i were ember i would tell you that i heard you sneezing in other room and i tried to get out 1 roll and bring it to you and say god bless you but being a poor helpless dog i had some technical difficulties getting it out of that tight wrapping. I worked so hard to get it out i worked up an immense thirst. as luck would have it instead of putting it down beside the dish while i drank i dropped it in the dish................ I was mortified. i Immediately set out to remedy the situation by retrieving the last available roll so I could deliver it to you as soon as possible in case you had snot all over your face from sneezing.


Yeah, thanks for that Kathie  You should see what the mermaid does with the papertowels  I couldn't get over the fact that even when I caught her, she still held onto the roll long enough for me to go get the camera, start it up, get her into focus and take the picture..... She's got personality in her, I'll give her that


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> lol... What a butt head!


Ooooooooohhhh, painful pun, Chris


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well for an old special needs dog...I'd say she still has spunk!
Send her to the store to get more!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275161,-122.835507


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Aww..that's adorable. What kind of breed or mix is she?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a great shot.
Gotta go?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Maybe she is just telling you that you don't wipe enough. I bet she is trying to as you if you fold or scrunch. Bawhahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Maybe she is just telling you that you don't wipe enough. I bet she is trying to as you if you fold or scrunch. Bawhahahahahahahahaha*


Hence the user name


----------

